# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с переменной path в консоли

## dhan

Странные вещи творятся с переменной path в консольных приложениях. Если запускаю cmd.exe то все нормально. Если запускаю какое-нибудь другое приложение, например, FAR, то переменная path принимает вид:
Path=D:\Shells\Far;D:\Shells\Far\ConEmu;nvInitDll: App d:\shells\far\far.exe - redirect success.
;.;;.;;.;
У меня ноутбук ASUS K42Jc, Windows 7 Ultimate x64. Подскажите пожалуйста как с этим бороться. Спасибо.

----------

